# Saudi Navy blockades North Yemen Coast



## CougarKing (10 Nov 2009)

Obviously part of the Saudis' campaign to put further pressure on a Yemeni rebel group. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20091110/ap_on_re_mi_ea/ml_saudi_yemen




> CAIRO – *Saudi Arabia imposed a naval blockade on the Red Sea coast of northern Yemen to stem the flow of weapons and fighters to Shiite rebels along its border, a Saudi government adviser and media reports said Tuesday.
> 
> Iran, the dominant Shiite power in the Middle East, warned neighboring countries not to interfere in Yemen's internal affairs in a clear reference to predominantly Sunni Saudi Arabia. Yemen and the Saudis have accused Iran of sending money and weapons to the rebels to fight government forces. Iran denies the charge.*
> "We seriously recommend the regional countries and especially the neighboring countries not interfere in the internal issues of Yemen and instead try to restore stability in Yemen," Iranian Foreign Minister Manochehr Mottaki said Tuesday.
> ...


----------

